# wiring a Buyers control box



## blackicecube56 (Sep 17, 2005)

Just purchased a used tailgate spreader it has a buyers model #30401a control box has a rocker switch with on,off,and blast plus a rheostate.Has two wires with plugs out the back plus one spade terminal with a blue wire comming off the circuit board which I think is for the speed,the red wire from the back goes to reset button and the to rocker switch the other wire a orange one goes to the circuit board and then to the rocker switch.There also is a ground wire that attaches to the control box. my question is how do I wire this thing?thanks TD


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

did you ever figure it out. I need to find out also. I have a red wire, which I would think goes to the power supply, the orange wire probably would got bact to the spreader, the black wire to the ground, but the blue wire has me stumped, if its for the speed where do you hook it to a power supply also?


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

This may help

http://www.buyersproducts.com/InstructionSheets/IS_PDFs/3003537 Rev C.pdf


----------



## plowguy29 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re*

i JUST BOUGHT A BOX THE RED ON MINE GOES TO THE SPREADER THE ORANAGE GOES FOR THE POWER BLACK GROUND THE BLUE WIRE GOES TO THE FUSE BOX. IN THE FUSE BOX PUT IT IN WITH A FUSE THAT ONLY HAS POWER WHEN YOU TURN THE KEY ON THE DISPLAY ON THE BOX SAYS STANDBY. TURN KEY OFF AND IT GOES OF TRY THAT GUYS HOPE THAT HELPS. CORY


----------

